# look what's waiitn' for me!



## Pisis (Sep 27, 2005)

http://www.model-hobby.cz/AJ/veletrh/

............will bring you pictures. and will buy some stuff there for sure! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 27, 2005)

It looks like fun.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 28, 2005)

should be good! make sure you take plenty of pics.......


----------



## Pisis (Sep 28, 2005)

i can ensure you


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2005)

Looks good Pisis, have fun. Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------

